
The world's only 3D position/inertia sensor over BluetoothLE - femtoduino
Hello Netizens! I wanted to get the word out about something never before done: IMU data (3D XYZ position and movement tracking) with temp and barometer readings, over Bluetooth Low Energy! 
 (3V @ 16MHz)<p>I&#x27;ve been building the earlier prototypes by hand, and in conjunction with the Femtoduino boards, I&#x27;ve hand built about 2,000 boards to date. (Parts are smaller than poppy seeds)<p>I simply could not keep staying awake till 6am every day to ship stuff out fast enough, ...so I&#x27;ve launched this Kickstarter to get IMUduino fabricated locally, and shipped quickly.<p>If you want to build Drones, map stuff without GPS, build Smart Home devices, or wearable...using PhoneGap and Arduino, then I invite you to have a look. I&#x27;ve added sample code as well.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kck.st&#x2F;13kxu25
======
moron4hire
What's the maximum sampling frequency? What are the accuracy and precision
like? How susceptible is it to changes in the weather? I'm asking seriously,
because I could severely use a module like this (actually, the BLE is not a
concern), but haven't found anything suitable in an attractive price range.

~~~
femtoduino
...I am able to send data about every 200ms or so. I haven't weather tested it
yet, but the ATMega32u4 is fairly robust. With practical weather proofing and
vent ports, this board should last reasonably well in an average environment.
As with any electronics, humidity and temp control factor into its life
expectancy. We just got out of beta, so I don't have weather proofing tests to
show for it. :-)

~~~
moron4hire
I'm not worried about weather proofing, I'm worried about the sensors going
out of calibration under minor changes in temperature, humidity, and
barometric pressure.

------
pkinsky
Very cool!

>Another interesting feature: You can build apps for the IMUduino using HTML
and JavaScript thanks to PhoneGap or Cordova and our sample app!

PhoneGap supports Arduino now?!? Or do you provide a cordova plugin that can
communicate with the board via BLE? If so, what platforms do you support?

~~~
femtoduino
We are leveraging a Bluetooth Cordova plugin to access the smart device's
Bluetooth Low Energy features. We subscribe to the nRF8001's UART service,
sending and receiving 20 bytes of data at a time.

------
femtoduino
Kickstarter link broke, here it is again:

[http://kck.st/1snekD1](http://kck.st/1snekD1)

------
opless
Well done! :-)

